# SRD1 Log



## srd1 (Apr 9, 2013)

All right gentlemen here goes...as many of you know if youve read some of my posts I have been out of the gym for over 5 years I gotten extremly fat and out of shape in those 5 years or so but I have recently found this completely awsome site full of great people and started eating correctly and working out again. My diet began about 6 weeks ago and I started back at the gym 4 or five weeks ago so what Im posting is a span of about a month my first month in over 5 years so please try not to be hyper critical. Im fully aware that at the moment I am a complete and total fatass but Im working hard and trying to get back to where I was 6 years ago and I can promise you guys I wont stop till Im there plus some.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Almost but not quite 5 weeks into it:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

Right on bro..thanks for the update and keep tossin steel brutha.ib


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep us posted on your progress!


----------

